# Speciality 100% arabica decaff which is a bit on the darker side of medium?



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

My 4 x 250g bags of Colombia El Meridiano Rioblanco Colombian SC Decaffeinated from Has Bean is nearly rested and I'm looking for something a little darker roasted for a taste comparison so would appreciate any supplier/bean recommendations that anyone can give.

Before anyone challenges my question, yes decaffeinated is really what we want!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Rave have a nice decaf espresso blend. Not sure if it is 100% arabica though.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee compass do a fab decaff that they will roast darker if requested. Before that, Londinium was also very good.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

charris said:


> Rave have a nice decaf espresso blend. Not sure if it is 100% arabica though.





Gangstarrrrr said:


> Coffee compass do a fab decaff that they will roast darker if requested. Before that, Londinium was also very good.


Thanks for these helpful leads charris and Gangstarrrrr, I'll check out their websites.


----------

